# Installed Chinese market RCD 510 onto a 2011 GTI, MDI doesnt work and have fault codes



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

I just installed a Chinese market RCD 510 on my 2011 GTI, I noticed I have an aux, but not a media in, but my GTI has a media in or MDI box on the arm rest, however it does not work with the RCD 510 I just bought. I thought I could possibly scan and enable it in VCDS, but when I go into long coding helper, it does not allow me to see what my options are and it is blank. I also had a few fault codes in the log. 

Here is my autoscan of my car with the fault codes below.

Any assistance would be appreciated.
Thanks!

Friday,28,December,2012,17:05:22:33552
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4 (x64)
Data version: 20120807



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 62 72 77

VIN: WVWGV7AJ3BW220099 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AP HW: 1K0 907 115 AA
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: AAH18--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 74C905F317383FB835D

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BG HW: 1K0 907 379 BG
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0106 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 114B600C492400FA880B06ED92220041B70800
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 78D131C3CB505BD8195

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 7N0-907-426.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 426 AC HW: 7N0 907 426 AC
Component: AC Manuell H18 0303 
Revision: 00013001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X A01010
ROD: EV_ACManueBHBVW36X_VW36.rod
VCID: 75CF38F7D44226B0023

1 Fault Found:
9474577 - Motor for Recirculation Flap 
B1092 11 [009] - Short to Ground
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 77
Mileage: 18979 km
Date: 2019.14.08
Time: 15:20:36


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 086 L HW: 1K0 937 086 L
Component: BCM PQ35 M 104 0615 
Revision: 00104 AE 
Coding: 6F180A3A90232AC400080081700003C447012286530D8D20328820240040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3957F4C7B0DA82D026B

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 21011 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

1 Fault Found:
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 146
Mileage: 22063 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2021.14.19
Time: 05:00:35

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.80 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 021 0706 
Serial number: 003C4R01LEPL 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: 3957F4C7B8DA82D026B

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 339 HW: 5K0 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 007 0002 
Serial number: ---0000R--0005H0E400

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME1968135BZZZ.

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME3069515BZZZY

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME5450012DZZZL

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME1E4A7D53ZZZ6

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Component: F.Sens.Fahr --- ---- 
Serial number: 35527SME1B442126ZZZ7

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Component: F.Sens.Beif --- ---- 
Serial number: 35627SME0E402126ZZZ6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 BA HW: 5K0 953 549 C
Component: Lenks.Modul 008 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90422KAP000EA
Coding: 5080140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS_VW36.rod
VCID: 70C109E3AB200398D15

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 971 C HW: 5K6 920 971 C
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F01
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 354FF8F794C266B0C23

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 C HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H37 0614 
Revision: H37 Serial number: 300111F2002515
Coding: 350002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3041C9E363A04398915

1 Fault Found:
03272 - Control Module for Audio Interface 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 146
Mileage: 22063 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2021.14.19
Time: 03:12:30


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223RBWMN06
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: FEDDA7DBA974E5E8D39

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF59B8B0DFC79481F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 D HW: 5K0 959 701 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2151 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 334BC6EF52B67880EC7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 3201 
Revision: 00H20000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449C5F357B87FB8F5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D HW: 5K0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2151 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3449C5F357B87FB8F5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5ND 035 190 A HW: 5ND 035 190 A
Component: RCD510USBRVC 001 0003 
Revision: -----001 Serial number: VWZ4Z3M8160543
Coding: 0100042404000C
Shop #: WSC 00078 790 00000
VCID: 3A55EBCBB5DC89C82F1

6 Faults Found:
00870 - Bass Speaker Front Left (R21) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 186
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0

00871 - Bass Speaker Front Right (R23) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 186
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0

00872 - Bass Speaker Rear Left (R15) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 186
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0

01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 186
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0

00856 - Radio Antenna 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 186
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0

03272 - Control Module for Audio Interface 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 146
Mileage: 22063 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2021.14.19
Time: 04:22:34


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 354FF8F75CC266B0C23

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 D HW: 5K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 364DFFFB41C46DA8CB9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 HW: 5K0 035 730 
Component: TELEFON H09 1020 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669117604
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: E2E5F3ABF5CC2108D71

2 Faults Found:
9457425 - Negative output audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104F 11 [000] - Short to Ground
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 78
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 0 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

9457169 - Positive output audio channel for speech/telephone 
B104E 11 [000] - Short to Ground
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 78
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 0 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

Do you have Autoscan with previous radio?


Add this line to 5N-56.lbl file:
REDIRECT,5M0-035-1xx-56.LBL,5ND-035-190-??? ; RCD510 (CHN)

Now you should have options in Long Coding Helper, probably this radio use same file like other RCD510.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

I dont have an autoscan with the previous radio (RCD 310) I'll have to run one.

It was adding the following line in the 5N-56 located here?
C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS\Labels

It looks like it was on there, but I added it again, but it still didn't let me edit the long coding options.

;
; VCDS Redirect File
;
; Copyright © 2010 Ross-Tech, LLC
;
; VW Passat (35) / VW Golf/Bora/Jetta (5K) / VW Tiguan (5N)
;
; Component: R - Radio (#56)
;
; This file is part of a label file package,
; make sure you have all of the following files.
;
; 5N-56.LBL
; 5M0-035-1xx-56.CLB (Modular Radio X10)
;
; created on 13/Jul/2010 by Sebastian Stange ([email protected])
;
; last modification on 13/Jul/2010
;
; requires VCDS 10.6 or newer
;
;
;REDIRECT,5M0-035-1xx-56.CLB,5ND-035-186-??? ; RCD310 (CH)
;
REDIRECT,5M0-035-1xx-56.CLB,5ND-035-195-??? ; RCD510 (CH)
;
REDIRECT,5M0-035-1xx-56.LBL,5ND-035-190-??? ; RCD510 (CHN)


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

Change LBL to CLB, I make mistake with this.

Don't add this line at the end of file. ";" should be in next line after redirecting line



> ;
> ; VCDS Redirect File
> ;
> ; Copyright © 2010 Ross-Tech, LLC
> ...


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

I used what you posted for the 5n-56.lbl file


> ;
> ; VCDS Redirect File
> ;
> ; Copyright © 2010 Ross-Tech, LLC
> ...


In long coding helper, I can see the values, however, I am not sure what to select.

It wont let me select bit 1 on byte 0 on the CD change/ipod/usf/connection monitoring active which sounds like the mdi? I get coding rejected after i select it.

Is there a chance I blew a fuse for the mdi during the install?


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

Your radio have coded some bites which aren't known.

If you want try, at first uncheck bites from byte 3 which are unknown and check if one on fault disappear:
Try this codings and every time you code it clear and check what faults your radio have.
0100042004000C

0100040404000C

01000424040000

If you don't want to experiment, try to code radio with one of this:
05000402040000
00000402040000
02000402040000

I think some of fault should disappear.


When you are plugging radio, antenna have 2 connectors in your wiring or only 1 connector?
Fault of Open circuit of Radio Antenna is very often when swapping RCD510 to car with 1 antenna system.

If you have 1 connector in wiring and not good radio signal, you should buy something like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIVERSITY-R...t=Car_Audio_Video&vxp=mtr&hash=item1c2b6d63d0


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

I tried the codes, no luck. I put back my RCD 310 and did an autoscan, mdi and aux worked again. I am in contact with the seller on ebay also. Here is the autoscan results, media player and radio faults were all cleared and the faults didnt show up with the rcd 310 installed. I am wondering if there are different variations of the chinese rcd510.


> Saturday,29,December,2012,12:31:10:33552
> VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4 (x64)
> Data version: 20120807
> 
> ...


I also took a picture of the back of the headunits, it looks like there is some differences between the two. My antenna plug is the same, but I am also not using the sat radio connection. The RCD 510 I got came with an extra connector which matches this usb connector cable that came with the packaging. 

Picture of the Chinese RCD 510









Picture of the US RCD 310 that came with my GTI









My MDI and Aux


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

In previous RCD310 you have coding:
0100040004

So new radio should have the same I think plus clear 2 bytes, theoretical there shouldn't be so much faults: 
01000400040000

Do you have descriptions in Long Coding helper for last 2 bytes? I have old RCD510 which have same Long Coding like your RCD310 and I can't see if there is something described.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

Here are the last two bytes for the RCD 310:

















THe last two bytes for the RCD 510:


----------



## 1 6 D (Jan 22, 2009)

If I see good you have unchecked byte 3 bit 5. Still you have 6 Faults?
Maybe try to set byte 6 to 00


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

so for byte 3, bit 5 uncheck it? 

I tried setting byte 6 to 00 and still got an error.

By any chances one of the fault codes would be related to still having the sat radio module connected and enabled from can-gateway?

and also I think the mdi module might be related to this with the RCD 310 connected?


> Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
> Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 D HW: 5N0 035 342 D
> Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0150
> Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7669270753
> ...


But with the RCD 510 connected it cannot be found as shown below. Clicking on it in VCDS, it does not detect "media player 3"


> Address 2E: Media Player 3
> Cannot be reached


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Check on my-gti because older RNS / RCD are not compatibile with MEDia In.


----------



## lm287 (Jan 15, 2013)

A bad news for you. The Only chinese RCD510 supports the MDI box is 5ND 035 195 (without USB support) .

Obviously, the modual you have is 5ND 035 190 A. That makes the difference. I am a VW part dealer in China. 





Aw614 said:


> I just installed a Chinese market RCD 510 on my 2011 GTI, I noticed I have an aux, but not a media in, but my GTI has a media in or MDI box on the arm rest, however it does not work with the RCD 510 I just bought. I thought I could possibly scan and enable it in VCDS, but when I go into long coding helper, it does not allow me to see what my options are and it is blank. I also had a few fault codes in the log.
> 
> Here is my autoscan of my car with the fault codes below.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

lm287 said:


> A bad news for you. The Only chinese RCD510 supports the MDI box is 5ND 035 195 (without USB support) .
> 
> Obviously, the modual you have is 5ND 035 190 A. That makes the difference. I am a VW part dealer in China.


Yeah I ended up figuring that out and working something out with the seller to get things resolved. I should be getting my new RCD 510 with no USB support today.


----------



## Yurii Dmitrich (Mar 4, 2014)

hello guys. First of all, sorry for my english. There's a problem with my rcd 510 by delphi (3AD 035 190) and OPS (5N0 919 475 D). i just installed ops, rear, to my golf and want to coding rcd. I want to mark a 4 or 5 bit 00 byte "OPS installed", but the resault is - fault 31. How can i fix this problem?


----------



## MarsPlex (Jul 3, 2013)

Just an FYI, the Chinese USB RCD-510 has the MDI built in. Just add an OEM USB plug to it and your ready to rock. They are on eBay for $18


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Yurii Dmitrich said:


> hello guys. First of all, sorry for my english. There's a problem with my rcd 510 by delphi (3AD 035 190) and OPS (5N0 919 475 D). i just installed ops, rear, to my golf and want to coding rcd. I want to mark a 4 or 5 bit 00 byte "OPS installed", but the resault is - fault 31. How can i fix this problem?


1) Read the forum FAQ. It's apparent that you didn't. 

2) Start your own thread, don't bring back an old thread with a new problem.

3) Post an auto scan. No auto scan = no help.


----------



## aamer75 (Jul 24, 2013)

Aw614 said:


> Yeah I ended up figuring that out and working something out with the seller to get things resolved. I should be getting my new RCD 510 with no USB support today.


Did you try upgrading its firmware? Maybe that could help resolve errors....
For example try installing the firmware from 5K0 035 190...

See here: http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=382658

BTW, since you have chinese RCD 510 I am not sure if the above mentioned would work on it, so do it at your own risk...

Good luck...


----------

